# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Перезагружается компьютер когда нахожусь в игре.

## zoomik

Здравствуйте!
Возникла проблема, компьютер начал перезагружатся через 10-60минут когда играю.
Пробывал отключать графу "Выполнять автоматическую перезагрузку" - ошибку не пишет, просто перезагружается.
Вирусов нет, проверял антивирусом.
Драйвер на видеокарту обновлял.
Операционная система: Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP RTM)
Тип ЦП: Intel Pentium 4, 2400 MHz (18 x 133)
Видеокарта: ATI Radeon 9600.
Блок питания 350w

Прошу прощения, может чего-то не дописал.

----------


## xlive

сдесь несколько вариантов:
1. температура, почисти комп от пыли поменяй термопасту, куллеры
2. питание, попробуй прогнать комп с другим блоком питания, проверь кондеры на материнской плате(они похожи на бочки) не вздулись ли они

----------


## lapsar

просто удалите пыль из радиторов охлаждения процессора, мостов, видеокарты, не ленитесь.
вздутые конденсаторы обычно завешивают систему, а не перезагружают ее

----------

